# Como fabricar transformador 220V/12V



## trastornao (Jul 18, 2006)

hola nesesito fabricar un transformador ke me entregue 12v 75amper a partir de una toma de 220v 50hz tengo un nucleo EI de 20cm x 10 y 18 de alto los calculos los tengo pero no los entiendo mucho podrian alludarme no ke lo hagan si no ke me espliken los calculos porfabor de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## DaRk-BJT (Jul 18, 2006)

Bueno lo que necesitas en realidad son las medidas de la pierna central del Transformador, es decir donde va el carrete con los bobinados... con las medidas calculas el area de dicha seccion en metros cuadrados (ojo deben ser metros cuadrados).. Luego te das la potencia de salida (en tu caso P=V x I = 12V x 75A = 900VA) con este dato asignas un rendimiento a tu transformador, por lo general es de un 90%  entonces calculas la potencia de entrada que debe ser mayor que la potencia de salida debido a las perdidas por magnetizacion, perdidas en el alambre, etc... esto seria (Ps x 100)/90 = (900 x 100)/90 = 1000 VA... Ahora necesitas la Densidad de Flujo Magnetico (B) que puede "soportar" el Fierro del nucleo de tu transformador. Para esto se usan criterios, en tu caso podrias usar un B=1.1[Tesla] o uno de B=1.0[Tesla] si el fierro fuera de buena calidad seria un B=1.2[Tesla], pero no se si tienes ese dato, te recomiendo que uses B=1[Tesla]....

Bueno con todos estos datos puedes calcular el numero de vueltas de tu transformador, para ello ocupas la sigte formula..

N= V/(4.44 x f x B x S)

N: Numero de vueltas
V: Voltaje deseado, ya sea del primario 220V o del secundario 12V
f: Frecuencia de operacion (50Hz)
B: Densidad de flujo que utilizaras (B=1.0[Tesla])
S: Seccion o area de la pierna central del nucleo osea donde va enrollado el alambre (en     Metros cuadrados)

Bueno eso seria un poco cualkier duda pregunte numas... despues te agrego acerca de los diametros de los alambres porque ahora tengo ke Estudiar...   

Saludos...


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 18, 2006)

Este programa te puede servir en donde dice ayuda estan todas las formulas

descargatelo de aqui  http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/colabora8.htm


----------



## trastornao (Jul 19, 2006)

muchas grasias dark y rudeluis me ayudaron mucho


----------



## elemental (Ago 25, 2006)

hooolaaa conozco una forma que no exige calculos ademas es ideal para lo que necesitas porque quieres unos 1000W. La cosa es conseguir un microondas estropeado. seguro que el transformador esta intacto. pues le sacas el secundario y bobinas en el las vueltas que necesites para tu tensión .. son unos 1.2v por vuelta pero es mejor que lo midas tu. Mas o menos que tu quiers ya lo hice yo y conseguí aun más de 100A por ese metodo. un microodas estropeado te lo sueles encontrar al alo de un contenedor o puedes y a pedirlo a un servicio tecnico... a veces te dan cosas que van a tirar. igual algun transformador con el secundario qumado ....
pasate por aqui si quieres. en la seccion de trucos explico mas como se hace esto con fotos: http://elemental.awardspace.com
y en www.cientificosaficionados.con tambien se habla de los mismo, con la idea de usar el transf para soldar.


----------



## Edu123 (Nov 27, 2006)

Para calcular transformadores anda a una página que encontre que te lo calcula directamente y te explica un monton de cosas http://www.aurover.com.ar/clconline/index.htm


----------

